# Ken Shamrock KO's the Blob.



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

So yeah Ken just got his first win in 4 years. 

I missed the punch at first because I was hypnotized by the jiggling mass of flesh in front of him. He actually subbed him out but dude was done from a punch. 

Discuss.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wise said:


> So yeah Ken just got his first win in 4 years.
> 
> I missed the punch at first because I was hypnotized by the jiggling mass of flesh in front of him.
> 
> Discuss.


Damn i was at work and missed the fights >_<

Explain to me what happened at the event please!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Didnt Ken get a submission, but more importantly Tank Abott picked up a win as well, its official Fedor is screwed he will be crushed by either Tank or Kenny at the next Wargods show.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

KEN SHAMROCK IS BACK

I'm down for Shamrock beating up fat tomato cans


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Didnt Ken get a submission, but more importantly Tank Abott picked up a win as well, its official Fedor is screwed he will be crushed by either Tank or Kenny at the next Wargods show.


Yeah I edited it. That fight was over though from the punch, the sub was unneeded.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yessssssss
KEN "THE WORLDS MOST DANGEROUS MAN" SHAMROCK IS BACK!!!!!!!


TITO VS KEN 4!!

Ken via LegLock!!!!!


Tank vs Kimbo 2

Tank via illegal punch to the back of the head.!!!!! :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Honestly if you saw his opponent lumbering around the cage you would feel more sad then happy.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Somewhere GARY Millen is making a press release for Ken and Tnak to fight Fyoredroeo


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ken is the next UFC HW champion, count on it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wise said:


> Honestly if you saw his opponent lumbering around the cage you would feel more sad then happy.


) :

i wanna see a gif so bad.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Ken is the next UFC HW champion, count on it.


Short of the Undertaker coming in and beating Brock Lesnar with a piledriver, this would be an OD of awesome


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently discussed this with another respected member of this site, and we agree that Ken Shamrock > Brock Lesnar


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Ken "The Most Obnoxious" man in the world!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

someone pm me a link to this video I got sucked into a COD tourney and missed the fight :-(



HaVoK said:


> Ken "The Most Obnoxious" man in the world!


:thumbsdown: just NO :thumbsdown:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude weighed in at 380 pounds.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

any video links or gif?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Apparently it was streamed live at Sherdog yesterday, but today it seems impossible to find. :angry04:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

tasshal said:


> any video links or gif?


call me a retard but what the hell is a gif? Girl i'd f**k? Teach me this thing we call computer language.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

These things...


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I watched this crap live last night (yeah, that's all I had to do on a Friday night).

I was happy to see Ken pick up a W. The guy was 350 pounds, so it was losable for Ken. The guy sucked donkey ballz, but he could have beaten Ken is what I am saying.

So props to Shammy!


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> call me a retard but what the hell is a gif? Girl i'd f**k? Teach me this thing we call computer language.


I think its a brand of kitchen cleaner andd in the USA a brand of peanutbutter:dunno:

:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wise said:


> So yeah Ken just got his first win in 4 years.
> 
> I missed the punch at first because I was hypnotized by the jiggling mass of flesh in front of him. He actually subbed him out but dude was done from a punch.
> 
> Discuss.


Good im glad hes back to his winning ways hahaha He is deff ready for Fedor now lol.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> KEN SHAMROCK IS BACK
> 
> I'm down for Shamrock beating up fat tomato cans


Same. I mean, he can replace Minowaman as the fat bastard beater. I'm down for some Shamrock vs fat slobs. BRING ON ZULU!!!! He can avenge his partner, Minowaman's, loss.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> Same. I mean, he can replace Minowaman as the fat bastard beater. I'm down for some Shamrock vs fat slobs. BRING ON ZULU!!!! He can avenge his partner, Minowaman's, loss.


Separated at birth?



















I'm not sure anyone can replace MINOWAMAN!, let's be serious here guys. But I can see Shamrock playing Robin to MINOWAMAN'S! Batman. As for revenge on Zulu, we need to see that. WE NEED TO!!


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

ya man ken should never fight anyone in the top 50 anymore but he should keep crushin cans. Its easy and fun way to make money for the guy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i say Butter bean takes a break from his celebrity wrestling career(?) and comes out and challenges ken. 

Shamrock via "Kankle lock"


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

The fight is on mmalinker if you are looking for it.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

if someone is looking for the fight, here it is 

Shamrock vs Clifton


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I had this fight streaming live last night while my wife was trying to watch a movie with me. So I kept the moniter on but I didn't see the whole card.

I saw one fighter named Moreno that ripped some shiz up. Not bad at all.

And than I was unfortunate enough to witness the fat boy beat down. Serious waste of time if you ask me.

It was however a much needed win by the Worlds Most Dangerous Can.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

capt_america said:


> if someone is looking for the fight, here it is
> 
> Shamrock vs Clifton


Thanks


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that was a seriously weak fight. Shammie had one of the weakest sidemounts ive ever seen, I think his opponent's fat was holding him down more than Ken was, and that armbar could be seen coming a mile away. Glad to see Ken take a W though, I still like the guy for some reason and am happy that he is making money.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Wow, that was a seriously weak fight. Shammie had one of the weakest sidemounts ive ever seen, I think his opponent's fat was holding him down more than Ken was, and that armbar could be seen coming a mile away. Glad to see Ken take a W though, I still like the guy for some reason and am happy that he is making money.


Once again, though. you have to put it into perspective...

For KEN, he did really well. lol.

When I was watching, I totally didn't have Ken winning that fight before it started. But when I started seeing that fancy footwork, I knew Ken was going to take it home. lol.

But yeah, Ken is the only guy I can think of that I want out there destroying cans... Unless Don Frye comes out of retirement. Don and Ken have earned the right to crush cans in their golden years.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i fucken love don frye.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Wow, that was a seriously weak fight. Shammie had one of the weakest sidemounts ive ever seen, I think his opponent's fat was holding him down more than Ken was, and that armbar could be seen coming a mile away. Glad to see Ken take a W though, I still like the guy for some reason and am happy that he is making money.


Forgive Ken, he didn't have his sideburns for this fight. He still kicked the shit out of Justin McCully jr. 

Ken's sidemount is a different type of sidemount. It's an old man sidemount, which was taught to him by Funaki. See, Funaki would do a sidemount where his soul glo would get into his opponents eyes, so they can't see. Ken had a decent amount of hair gel in his hair, so he decided to pull it off.

Also, what the hell, did Shamrock just pull off an armbar? Why yes, yes he did.

I want more Ken Shamrock vs fat slob fights!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Shamrock defeats Jabba The Hut!


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

MooJuice said:


> i fucken love don frye.


Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MLD said:


> Shamrock defeats Jabba The Hut!


LOL
i wish you posted the pic of the fat bad guy from blade 1 on there though XD


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

They said Ken was the first UFC HW Champion ever??? I thought that was Coleman. Unless they mean the tourney


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, Ken beat a really tough guy, bring him back to the UFC....NOT!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Damn, Ken beat a really tough guy, bring him back to the UFC....NOT!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Ken I don't care if Ken is horrible I just love watching Ken cut promo's and I want to see Frank's youtube video about Ken.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damone said:


>


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> They said Ken was the first UFC HW Champion ever??? I thought that was Coleman. Unless they mean the tourney


First Superfight Champion

And first Pancrase Champion.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh well I thought they said first HW champ


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

hitmachine44 said:


> Me too!:thumbsup:


hell yeah


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

D.P. said:


>


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damone said:


>


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


>


I don't know what instills more fear; Ken's Beak or the rats nest on Kimbo's face?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

the fight video is already in the fighters section " The no1 place to go for vids !!" LOL

http://www.mmaforum.com/heavyweight-division/43816-ken-shamrock-fighter-info.html


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

D.P. said:


>


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damone said:


>


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

kens back! ken vs tank, ken vs kimbo , ken vs don frye 2:thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Both video links posted here are broooookeeeeen.


----------

